

Best launch page ever? Sign up early to reserve your username and early access - NearMine
http://www.nearmine.com
Reserve your username early on NearMine.com we're currently in stealth! But sign up early and we'll give you alpha access and you can reserve your username before anyone else gets there. ;)
======
ricefield
Nice idea, I like being able to claim my username as opposed to having to
wait, but having to refer 3 friends to a service i know practically about?
Probably not worth the trouble. Similar to what Hipster started, and now seems
like a common technique (LaunchRock, etc).

Far cry from "best ever," but not bad.

~~~
NearMine
Thanks for your feedback, I am completely open to suggestions and will look at
what majority like, and hipster/forkly were an inspiration :p.

